# Upgrade to Stickmount 2.1 Beta



## swieder (Oct 13, 2011)

I just upgraded to the 2.1 Beta version of Stickmount and it works perfectly with Jelly Belly 11 (4.2.1). I plugged in my OTG cable and all the files showed up in Root Explorer. No need to open my Media Player first.

NICE.


----------

